# Obama angrily cut Biden off



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

President, VP May Differ on Immigration Strategy: 'Obama Angrily Cut Biden Off' | The Weekly Standard


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Trouble in Socialist/Marxist/Commie paradise...


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

If Biden worked for me I would lock in a room where no one could speak with him. How the heck did he ever become VP. Before the election was over he let it out the Independent was really on the Liberals side, that was not suppose to come out until after the election.


----------



## ntxwheels (Oct 25, 2014)

I have no respect for odumbosama at all, but Bidden should have been cut off a long time ago!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Biden is the kind of person that has a code. He says out loud I know the code it is 345378_ leaving out the last one then follows by saying I won't tell you what the last Letter is.
I will give him credit is he is no thief he has not gotten rich while in Washington DC


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Wait, so now the Senate isn't doing anything?
Should we schedule it for February?
NOW, MF'S. 
Us border states may have to take this ILLEGAL IMMIGRANT situation into our own hands. Hands across the border, An AMERICAN FENCE.?


----------



## ntxwheels (Oct 25, 2014)

It's time to place sniper towers every 1000 yards along the southern border. Give the snipers order to shoot on site and leave the body to rot in the sun as an example. Wouldn't take but a few days for things to slow down immensely as far as illegals coming across.

I'll even gladly volunteer to man one of the towers.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

My take is that he wants to stick it to us before the new Senators and Representatives are Sworn in. It would be much more favorable to what POTUS wants. Waiting will eliminate a number of things he is demanding.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

And here I thought the were like two peas in a pod. :lol:


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Obama cut Biden off?!

Are we allowed to blame that on Obama?! Mish?


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> My take is that he wants to stick it to us before the new Senators and Representatives are Sworn in. It would be much more favorable to what POTUS wants. Waiting will eliminate a number of things he is demanding.


Obama and Holder both have this -- almost a need -- to push the limit on what is lawful and what crosses the line. It actually has to do with his Narcissism disorder that he has in spades (no pun intended). God help the person who ever disagrees with him to his face. He's always been that way, but he has been impossible since he became President. Notable people, even the media, are so intimidated by this thug, that they actually tone down their questions or critique. What is amazing to me is that this atmosphere that surrounds him, rarely gets discussed openly by anyone. The man has the same illness that Hitler, Stalin, Napoleon, Saddam Hussein, et al had, and currently -- Kim Jong-un has. Because of this, he is a very dangerous man. We should not have to put up with this ... and yet it is like no one knows just quite what to do.


----------

